# The Cloud Factory Ballito



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

Popped out to Ballito to be at the Cloud Factory Opening! Nice little shop with great air-conditioning! And also I think the first shop in SA to stock the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C so I grabbed another one!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mahir (24/2/18)

Prices on the Mirage Mr. @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

Mahir said:


> Prices on the Mirage Mr. @Rob Fisher



R1,900 @Mahir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/8/18)

my hometown Ballito...miss the beach


----------

